# Need help rebuilding my dorm room!



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

ok, so this past weekend I went home from college for the weekend. I come back to my dorm today to find it blew up! I can't hardly salvage anything after the bomb that Rock31 sent me. I was expecting 6 cigars and instead he hit me with 8! and they are great quality! I cannot wait to put a flame to em! 

Thank you so much Rock31! It means alot! now i gotta go clean up all the debris


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

He hit you good! Ray has been known to vandalize mailboxes on occasion


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

nice looking sticks, enjoy them. WTG Ray


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Some very nice cigars there Josh! It's funny how the cigars always survive the explosion no matter how much destruction was caused by the bomb.....lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad you got em Josh, enjoy!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice hit Ray...

Congrats Josh, enjoy


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

@firedawg- he really did hit me good! wow is all I can say!

@batista30- you know it is pretty funny how they always seem to survive.. not for long though 

haha i'm still just blown away with the generosity of this bomb! wow!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats ma man!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Some great looking sticks in there. Nice hit.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol your dorm got Rocked.ound:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Rock lay-th down the smack down--WTG Ray!!!!!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice looking bomb. Enjoy and well done Ray.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Josh needed this bomb....now he can go and relax and not worry about finding something at the B&M for a few days


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Some great sticks there! Let us know what you think of that Dark Knight. I'm very interested in that one.

Great Bomb!!!!!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Ray is out of control


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

It's just never ending destruction! Good job Ray!


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

@jeep- will do man!

@dr.dirty- yes he is. i still can't get over such generosity!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Josh needed this bomb....now he can go and relax and not worry about finding something at the B&M for a few days


Good man Ray - but why you holdin back on the Ron Mexicos???


----------

